# [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand



## Braineater (4. Dezember 2012)

*[Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Technische Daten
Optik und Verarbeitung
Montage
Testsystem und Ablauf
Temperaturcheck
Fazit*
*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Der Prolimatech Genesis ist eine der großen Überraschungen der letzen Zeit. Das verdankt der Kühler hauptsächlich seiner innovativen Bauform und der damit verbunden sehr guten Kühlleistung. Wie sich der Ausnahmekühler in der kürzlich erschienen Black Edition gegen den Phanteks PH-TC14PE schlägt, das lest ihr im folgenden Test.
An dieser Stelle geht noch ein großer Dank für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen an 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Geliefert wird der Genesis in einer schwarzen Kartonage mit hellblauen und silbernen Akzenten. Die Verpackung ist gespickt mit Informationen und technischen Details zum Kühler, sehr löblich ist auch die sehr genaue Bemaßung anhand einer Konzeptzeichnung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lieferumfang präsentiert sich in einem angemessenen Umfang und beinhaltet spartenüblich Montagematerial zu allen aktuellen Sockeln, zwei paar Lüfterklammern, eine Montageanleitung sowie eine große Tube Wärmeleitpaste. Leider verschweigt der Hersteller um welche Paste genau es sich handelt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Daten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Optik und Verarbeitung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hybride Design, welches ein Tower Element mit einem Top-Blower Element vereint ist zweifelsohne was besonderes, denn der Genesis stellt mit dieser Bauform den ersten seiner Art dar. Grade am Kühlermarkt, wo Innovationen rar gesät sind, nimmt man solche Exoten dankend auf. Durch den „abgeknickten“ Teil sollten sockelnahe Komponenten, wie für die Top-Blower-Kühlergattung üblich, hervorragend mit gekühlt werden, wohingegen das Tower Element, durch sein optimal im Airflow liegenden Radiator, für eine hohe Kühlleistung sorgen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Besondere an der Black Edition ist, wie der Name es schon andeutet, ein zumindest teilweise schwarz eingefärbter Kühler. Während der ursprüngliche Genesis in einer homogenen silbernen Farbgebung auf den Markt kam, bilden die mattschwarzem Lamellen der Back Edition einen edlen Kontrast zu den restlichen, silbern eingefärbten Komponenten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für den Wärmetransport sind sechs 6mm dicke Kupferkapilaren verantwortlich, welche mit beiden Enden in den Alufinnen enden. Während das Top Blow Element auf 46 Lamellen zurückgreift stehen dem Tower Element zwei Lamellen weniger zur Verfügung. Die beiden Abschließenden Lamellen wurden jeweils mit einem G verziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der, direkt mit den Heatpipes verlötete Kupferboden ist leicht angeraut und minimal konvex gebogen. Für eine einheitliche Optik wurde er ebenfalls vernickelt. 

Qualitativ gibt es am Genesis nichts auszusetzen. Die Aluminium-Lamellen wurden sauber verarbeitet und entgratet und mit ebenso hoher Sorgfalt lackiert. Zugunsten der Stabilität wurden die einzelnen Kühlfinnen untereinander verhakt. Alle Kupferelemente wurden für eine edlere Optik vernickelt und die Lötstellen von überschüssigem Lötzinn befreit. Damit kann sich Prolimatech problemlos mit Größen wie Noctua oder Phanteks messen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Montage*

Durch das asymmetrische Design wird man bei der Ausrichtung des Kühlers erheblich eingeschränkt, denn die einzig sinnvolle Montageoption ist den Top-Blower Teil über dem Arbeitsspeicher zu platzieren, während das Tower Element zur Gehäuserückwand ausgerichtet ist. 
Der „abgeknickte“ Teil ist dabei ausreichend hoch platziert, sodass hier selbst Arbeitsspeicher mit sehr ausladenden Heatspreadern bis zu einer Gesamthöhe von 54 mm ein kühles Plätzchen findet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage auf einem LGA 1155 Intel System geht sehr schnell und einfach von der Hand. Zuerst wird die Backplate mit Gewindeaufsätzen entsprechend der Sockelbohrungen bestückt. Nachdem man die Backplate an der Rückseite des Mainboards platziert hat, kommen auf der Gegenseite doppelseitige Tumbsrews zum sichern zum Einsatz.
Nun werden je nach Ausrichtung des Kühlers zwei Rahmenelemente platziert und per Hand verschraubt. Abschließend wird der Kühler in Position gebracht und mit einem Steg am Retentionmodul fixieren.
Die Lüfter werden ganz zum Schluss montiert. Dazu werden die beiliegenden Klemmen in einer Einkerbung seitlich an den Kühlfinnen verhakt und dann über den Rahmen des Lüfters gezogen. Durch diese simple Konstruktion kann der Genesis 120 und 140mm Lüfter aufnehmen unabhängig von der Rahmenform. Wichtig ist lediglich eine Rahmendicke von üblichen 25 mm.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Testsystem und Ablauf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund eines umfangreichen Upgrades des Testsystems sind die erreichten Temperaturwerte nicht mehr mit früheren Ergebnissen vergleichbar.

*Ablauf*

Alle Testkandidaten werden jeweils einmal im Performance-Modus bei 12V Lüfterspannung und einmal im Silent-Modus bei 5V Lüfterspannung getestet.
Um den Kühlern Arbeit zu verschaffen, wurde die auf 4,5 GHz übertaktete CPU für jeden Test jeweils mit einer halben Stunde Prime95 mit einem Custom Run mit einem festen Wert 12K und „FFTs in place“ belastet. Dabei wurde die Temperatur während der kompletten Testdauer mit CoreTemp gemessen. Das Listenergebnis ergibt sich aus dem Mittel der maximal erreichten Temperaturwerte der vier Kerne.

Die Tests wurden unter realen Bedingungen in einem geschlossenen Bitfenix Shinobi XL durchgeführt. Dabei kamen folgende Gehäuselüfter bei einer Spannung von 5V zum Einsatz: 


2x 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro im Deckel
1x 140mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro an der Gehäuserückwand
1x 140mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro am Gehäuseboden
1x 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro im der Front

Als Wärmeleitpaste kam bei jedem Kühler Thermalright Chillfactor 3 zum Einsatz, welche vor der Montage neu aufgetragen wurde. Der Genesis wurde mit zwei 140mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro bestückt wohingegen der Phanteks mit den im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüftern angetreten ist.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Temperaturcheck*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während sich der Genesis bei voller Lüfterspannung noch knapp gegen den PH-TC14PE geschlagen geben muss, kann er sich mit langsam drehenden Lüftern deutlich an die Spitze setzen.
Die Raumtemperatur bei den Tests lag übrigens bei 18 Grad.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Der Hype um den Genesis von Prolimatech kommt nicht von ungefähr. Die Verarbeitung liegt durchgängig auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und das Montagesystem wirkt durchdacht und stabil. Damit braucht man sich nicht vor Konkurrenten wie Noctua oder Phanteks zu verstecken. Die hybride Bauform verhilft dem Kühler zu ungeahnten Höchstleistungen und so lässt der Genesis Kühlgiganten wie den Phanteks PH-TC14PE bei niedrigen Drehzahlen locker hinter sich. 
Mit einem Preis von ~ 64€ muss man für den innovativen Kühler leider auch recht tief in die Tasche greifen, vor allen Dingen da ein Paar Lüfter noch nicht einmal zum Lieferumfang gehört. Wer sich ein fast lautloses und dennoch kühles Luftgekühltes System aufbauen will, bei dem sollte der Kühler dennoch ganz oben auf der Liste stehen. Die normale silberne Version gibt es bereits ab 55€.

Ein „Gold Brain“ scheint in Anbetracht des Gebotenen mehr als verdient, für die sehr gute Kühlleistung gibt es zudem noch ein „Cooling Brain“ obendrauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Feedback in Form von Lob oder Kritik ist immer gerne gesehen ​


----------



## Braineater (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Anstrich*

Viel Spaß beim lesen. Bilder vom Kühler im verbauten Zustand folgen die Tage noch.


----------



## Badt (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Anstrich*

Schöner Test. Würde ich nicht komplett auf Wakü umsteigen wäre der Kühler sicherlich eine Überlegung wert. Auch die Optik ist echt nett.


----------



## calixto (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Anstrich*

Toller test - gut dargestellt.
Die Optik des Kühlers find ich cool.


----------



## Allwisser (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

unseriös finde ich es, wenn balkendiagramme nicht bei 0 als grundwert anfangen.  da sieht der balkenunterschied nämlich immens aus, obwohl es gerade mal 2,5% sind.  gähn. next.


----------



## Braineater (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

Beim Erstellen meiner Reviews gehe ich von einem gewissen Grundverständniss der User aus Diagramme und die dazugehörigen Zahlenreihen zu interpretieren. Aber ich hab die Diagramme nochmal neu hochgeladen 

Beim nächsten mal könnte man da auch freundlicher drauf Hinweisen und nicht in so einer großkotzigen Art  Ansonsten kannst du mir gerne zeigen wie du es besser machst.


----------



## Badt (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*



Allwisser schrieb:


> unseriös finde ich es, wenn balkendiagramme nicht bei 0 als grundwert anfangen.  da sieht der balkenunterschied nämlich immens aus, obwohl es gerade mal 2,5% sind.  gähn. next.


 
Was bist du denn für ein Klugscheißer ? Mach es besser!


----------



## Aer0 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

ich versteh das "wunder" nicht


----------



## Braineater (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

Das Wunder sehe ich in der sehr guten Kühlleistung, welche im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich sogar den Phanteks schlägt.


----------



## Aer0 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

stimmt viele heatpipes,aber der hat probleme mit hohem ram oder?


----------



## Braineater (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

Nope hat er nicht  Da bekommst du Speicher mit einer Gesamthöhe von 54mm drunter, wie zum Beispiel den sehr hohen HyperX Predator


----------



## Aer0 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

o0 der scheint echt gut zu sein


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*



Aer0 schrieb:


> stimmt viele heatpipes,aber der hat probleme mit hohem ram oder?


 
dieser Kühler kommt mit fast allem klar, genial

edit: zu spät


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

Eine wirklich tolle Optik, gepaart mit brachialer Kühlleistung!
Schade nur, dass Prolimatech nicht ähnlich wie Scythe oder auch Thermalright beim Silver Arrow auf Heatpipeabdeckungen setzt, denn das wär mMn bei einem solchen Premium-Luftkühler wirklich das i-Tüpfelchen auf dem i.


----------



## Braineater (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

Das dachte ich mir auch schon


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

Der Preis ist zu teuer, mit zwei Lüfter kratzt man da ja an der 100€ Grenze.


----------



## Braineater (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

Naja bei Caseking gibt es diverse Bundles und die gehen schon ab 69,90€ inkl zwei Lüftern los.

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

82€ mit Billiglüftern 
Preis/Leistung empfind ich persönlich als mangelhaft.
Selbst ein Thermalright Silver Arrow kostet mit einem gutem Lüfter nur 60€

Für Enthusiasten aber sicherlich ein guter Kühler


----------



## na:L (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

wenn dir das zu teuer sein sollte (verständlicher weise), dann verzichtest du einfach auf die schwarze lackierung.

kühlleistung sollte die selbe bleiben, zumal mit verbauten lüftern sieht man sowieso nicht mehr so viel vom schwarz.


----------



## butzler (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovatives Kühlerwunder in dunklem Gewand*

Wirklich sehr schöner Test. Klasse gemacht und auch tolle Bilder. Respekt .

Die Ergebnisse kann ich nur voll bestätigen, mein Genesis ist zwar nicht "black", aber ansonsten ja derselbe und einfach klasse.

butz


----------



## Ulathar (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Verwende schon sehr lange den Prolimatech Megahalem und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Jetzt überlege ich in absehbarer Zukunft auf das Genesis modell zu wechseln (gerade wegen der speziellen Bauform und der Möglichkeit die RAM-Bänke mitzukühlen).

Unterscheiden sich die "normale" und die hier getestete Black Edition in irgend einer (Leistungs)form? Oder lediglich in der Farbe? Und weiß evtl jemand wie es kühltechnisch im direkten vergleich mit dem Megahalem aussieht? Hab leider keine Werte zur Hand.


----------



## Braineater (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Die Leistung sollte identisch sein.

Hier hab ich einen vergleich zum Super Mega gefunden, welcher ja ein leicht verbesserter Megahalems ist wenn ich mich nicht täusche

Exklusiv-Test: Prolimatech Genesis - hardwaremax.net


----------



## Ulathar (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Ja, scheint den Mega mittlerweile in einer Rev C zu geben mit einigen Kupferlamellen zwischen den Alulamellen. Ob und wieviel besser dessen Leistung ist sei mal dahin gestellt (geht mir eh nicht um die letzte Nachkommastelle ). Bei mir läuft mein leicht oced Phenom II @3,5 Ghz mit besagtem Kühler im Idle bei 33°C (19°C Zimmertemperatur) und unter Last bei 45-48°C da ist eh noch massig Luft nach oben. Nur wollte ich wie erwähnt evtl auf den Genesis umsteigen, wenn ich mein System von AMD auf Intels Efeu umstelle.

Danke für den Link!


----------



## micsterni14 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Warum hat sich eigentlich noch niemand über den zerstörten, magischen Airflow brüskiert? Wenn man mal einen Seitenwandlüfter empfiehlt schreien immer gleich alle..."nöö, und buhh, der doofe Seitenwandlüfter..." .

Qualitativ hochwertiger Test, gern wieder !

MfG


----------



## Jackey555 (6. Dezember 2012)

Habe den silver Genesis bereits vor Release bestellt und ihn somit am ersten Tag erhalten. Seit diesem Tag habe ich ihn nun mit 2 Noiseblocker Blacksilentpro im Einsatz und bin immer noch restlos begeistert. Gibt nichts besseres für mittlere Drehzahlen und ein leises Sys. 
Auffällig ist, dass der Genesis enorm von einem luftigen Gehäuse profitiert. Mein vorheriges P182 war da schon etwas zu geschlossen.
Zum Airflow: einfach den Lüfter über den Rams mit max 400rpm drehen lassen und der Airflow bleibt ungestört. Die CPU temp zeigte sich davon bei mir völlig unbeeindruckt.
Wem er nicht zu teuer ist und auf niedrige Lautstärke wert legt rate ich zum Kauf.


----------



## -Ultima- (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Schöner Test 
Mit was und wo wurde die Temperatur gemessen?


----------



## Braineater (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Ich zitiere:



> Dabei wurde die Temperatur während der kompletten Testdauer mit CoreTemp gemessen. Das Listenergebnis ergibt sich aus dem Mittel der maximal erreichten Temperaturwerte der vier Kerne.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Wie immer ein sehr guter Review in professioneller Qualität. 

Was ich noch als sinnvollen Test erachtet hätte, wäre ein Durchlauf im Spielemodus. Da wird zwar die CPU an sich nicht so beansprucht, jedoch durch die Abwärme der Grafikkarte zusätzlich aufgeheizt. Das wäre interessant zu sehen, ob sich da durch die verschiedenen Kühlerkonstruktionen des Genesis und Phanteks auch Unterschiede im Temperaturverhalten ergeben.


----------



## Philibilli (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Ich vermute, dass es durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen der beschichteten und der nichtbeschichteten, silbernen Version geben könnte, was die Temperaturen angeht. Leider gibt es dazu keine Vergleichstests (offenbar will sich niemand extra zwei solche High-End-Kühler zulegen dafür).

Man bekommt es auch nicht für den Megahalems/Black Megahalems raus.

Und ich vermute, auch der heute erschienene MK-26 Black Series VGA-Kühler wird nirgends gegen den normalen MK-26 antreten müssen, was aufschlussreich wäre.


----------



## Braineater (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

irgendwo hatte ich mal einen Vergleich zwischen der schwarzen und normalen Version gefunden. Dort lag die schwarze minimal vorne (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).
Ich schau mal ob ich den Test nochmal finde.


----------



## constantin_zero (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Irgendwie hat der Genesis einfach was 
Hab mich dann aber doch für den Silver Arrow Sb-E entschieden...einfach weils preistechnisch günstiger war.
Momentan überlege ich mir aber echt, doch noch zu wechseln....der Genesis schaut einfach nur geil aus 

Es will nicht zufällig jemand mit mir tauschen


----------



## Braineater (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Ser Silver Arrow SB-E ist auch kein schlechter Kühler. Zumindest temperaturtechnisch lohnt sich ein Tausch kaum


----------



## constantin_zero (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Ja, das ist mir ja klar...und darum hab ich bisher auch nicht getauscht.
Find den Genesis aber "anziehend"


----------



## Braineater (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Ja der ist schon fein


----------



## constantin_zero (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

also tauschen würde ich ,aber für das Geld wird es dann wohl eher beim gucken und bestaunen bleiben...


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Joar der schwarze Genesis würde mich auch reizen. Hab leider schon den ersten davon, und bin sehr zufrieden damit, sonst würde ich sofort den schwarzen Kaufen.  Konnt ja keiner ahnen, dass Prolimatech den Kühler nochmal in Schwarz raushaut.


----------



## Philibilli (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Joar der schwarze Genesis würde mich auch reizen. Hab leider schon den ersten davon, und bin sehr zufrieden damit, sonst würde ich sofort den schwarzen Kaufen.


 
Mach doch mal! Und dann vergleichst du beide Kühler für uns. Montage ist bei zwei gleichen Modellen ja ein Klacks (2 Schrauben), neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und los gehts mit den Benchmarks (Prime95 und Linx - nicht gleichzeitig ).


----------



## constantin_zero (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Joar da würden wir dann endlich mal sehen, ob der Lack einen Einfluss hat


----------



## andy_lea (16. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Hi @ all ,

Ich habe den Lüfter samt 3 Vertex green 140 mm Lüftern und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden bei dem Preis hätte ich mehr erwartet oder ich bin einfach nur zu ehrgeizig oder zu doof das ding richtig einzubauen.
Zu meinem System:

CPU I5 2320 4 Kerne mit 3,0 Ghz - 3,3 Ghz Boost
6 GB RAM und das Board ist von ASUS P8H61 M-PRO
GRAKA: Gigabyte GTX 560

Wenn ich die Lüfter an das Board anschliesse drehen sie schonmal sehr laut habe deswegen die Mittgelieferten Adapter genommen das die Lüfter nun auf 900 U/min laufen und nicht mehr das Board die Geschwindigkeit regelt.

Meine Temperaturen liegen im IDLE bei etwa 30-34 Grad (schwankt sehr stark) ausgelesen habe ich diese mit XTU von Intel und Openhardware Monitor sowie der Asus Suite wobei das ding schei.... ist. Im BIOS steht sogar was von etwa 36 Grad. worauf ich nun genau vertrauen kann weiß ich nicht deswegen bleibe ich bei einem und das ist das XTU von Intel.

Beim Test mit Intel Burn oder auch Prime95 erreiche ich Spitzenwerte von ca. 51 Grad mit der Paste Prolimatech PK2 und der Arctik Silver 5 (beide getrennt getestet).

Der Prozi hat eine MAX. Temp von 72,5 Grad also hab i noch ne Menge Luft nach oben doch ich bin so ehrgeizig das ich unter 30 Grad im IDLE will und unter 50 Grad im max. Also her mit einer Metalpaste und zwar die Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra aber nix is die Werte im IDLE immernoch die selben nur im max. Bereich habe ich nun 48 Grad.

Mein vorheriger Lüfter der Arctic Freezer 13 CO mit ARCTIC MX-4 Paste schafte im IDLE 27 Grad aber im max. leider nur 64 Grad daher kaufte ich mir den Proli. Klar im oberen Bereich ist das Top ca. 14 Grad weniger aber im IDLE hätte ich mehr erwartet...

Habe ich also was falsch gemacht oder sind diese Werte nicht mehr zu Topen ???


----------



## Dannny (16. April 2013)

Ich hab nen i3 3570k @4ghz in einem bitfenix prodigy mit 1x 120mm und 1x140 prolimatech vortex. Im idle mit 800-900rpm komme ich auf knapp 23º laut aida64 und vei bf3 maxed out multiplayer 64 leute nach ner stunde auf ca. Maximal 60º

Im idle hab ich aber oft die lüfter konplett aus und bin dann silent auf 32º


----------



## Braineater (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Hier ist mal noch ein Bild wie sich der Genesis in meinen Rechner einfügt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philibilli (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Echt nett, sieht fast alles sehr stimmig aus, auch gerade die Einheit mit dem schwarzen MK-26 und den Sleek Vortex Lüftern. 
Wie sind die Temps bei deinem 3570K bei 4,5 GHz so? Falls da mal zu hohe Temps im Sommer auftreten, könntest du noch auf normal dicke Lüfter umrüsten, denn die sollten immer noch mehr Druck/Fördermenge bringen als die Slim-Lüfter. Wie werden die vier eigentlich geregelt? 2x CPU-PWM, 2x Grafikkarten-PWM mit Adapter und Verteiler?


----------



## Braineater (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Temps bei 4,5 GHz liegen so bei ca 65 Grad, die Ultra Sleek fördern auch bei niedriger Spannung halbwegs was 

Die zwei Lüfter an der CPU werden direkt übers Board geregelt, die Lüfter auf der Graka hängen mittels 7V Adapter direkt am Netzteil.


----------



## Vincent85 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

@Braineater:

Der Genesis sieht wirklich super aus! 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass der untere Lüfter des Genesis gegen den Boden bläst?


----------



## Braineater (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Der Linke Lüfter befördert Luft nach draußen und der rechte bläst Luft auf RAM und hat wohl auch minimal die Spannungswandler des Boards mit im Fokus 
Nicht unbedingt der beste Airflow, aber die Leistung stimmt ja trotzdem.


----------



## Andy188 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Der Kühler hat es mit echt angetan... Obwohl ich ihn mir meinem 3470@Stock gar nicht bräuchte, aber was soll's.... 

Mir gefällt die Kombi mit den Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex wirklich echt super gut!  Sind die denn auch schön leise? Ansonsten werden es wohl Silent Wings 2 in 140mm...


----------



## Braineater (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Für meinen Geschmack sind die Lüfter bei 7V noch etwas zu laut, eLoops sind da zb deutlich leiser. Auf 5V sind sie aber unhörbar


----------



## Abductee (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Die 140mm Lüfter für die Grafikkarte sehen stark übertrieben aus.
Die stehen ja fast zu einem Drittel über die eigentlichen Lamellen drüber.


----------



## zeta75 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Deinen Luftstrom raffe ich nicht....Was macht Dein Netzteil? erzähl ma:-


----------



## Braineater (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Der Lüfter vom NT dreht so langsam das der keinerlei Einfluss auf den Rest haben sollte. Zudem wird der Lüfter durch die Soundkarte etwas separiert. Außerdem ist auf der anderen Seite vom NT der häßliche Aufkleber -,-


----------



## Andy188 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*



Braineater schrieb:


> Außerdem ist auf der anderen Seite vom NT der häßliche Aufkleber -,-


 
Beste Begründung! 

Schade, dass der Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex so laut ist, denn der sieht echt super aus. Ich denke im Moment an eine Mischung aus Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex und einem be quiet Silent Wings 2. Wobei der erstere nur mit 5V läuft und langsam Richtung RAM & Co. Dreht und die Silent Wings 2 die Luft Richtung hinterem Gehäuselüfter bringt... 

Der Black Genesis steht auf jeden Fall weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste...


----------



## zeta75 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*



Braineater schrieb:


> Der Lüfter vom NT dreht so langsam das der keinerlei Einfluss auf den Rest haben sollte. Zudem wird der Lüfter durch die Soundkarte etwas separiert. Außerdem ist auf der anderen Seite vom NT der häßliche Aufkleber -,-


 
ok....werd das mal probieren da es ja "staubtechnisch" auch besser sein sollte.-) !


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*



zeta75 schrieb:


> ok....werd das mal probieren da es ja "staubtechnisch" auch besser sein sollte.-) !



Jedes halbwegs brauchbare Gehäuse hat einen Staubfilter unter dem Netzteil.


----------



## Braineater (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*

Ja mein Gehäuse hat auch einen Staubfilter unter dem NT, aber wie gesagt, ich mach das eher der Optik wegen ^^
Ob meine Komponenten nun ein paar Grad wärmer werden stört micht dabei nicht weiter, die Graka ist noch ein gutes Stück von 60 Grad entfernt und bei der CPU ist ebenfalls nichts bedenklich ^^


----------



## micsterni14 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Prolimatech Black Genesis - innovativer Kühler in dunklem Gewand*



zeta75 schrieb:


> Deinen Luftstrom raffe ich nicht....Was macht Dein Netzteil? erzähl ma:-


 

Man sollte sich vielleicht langsam mal davon verabschieden, dass es in einem PCGehäuse einen geordneten Luftstrom gibt


----------

